# Tired?  It might not just be your age



## Polly (Mar 20, 2012)

I put up with tiredness and aches for years, assuming it was just part of getting older, or even the effects of hormonal changes - which can get blamed for so much!  Turns out that I had gradually become hypothyroid (low thyroid) and also anaemic.  Medication for both of these conditions took a while to have effect, but now I feel SO much better, and am getting a lot more done each day. 

 I'm not saying other people's tiredness is for the same reasons, but we all owe it to ourselves to have a check up to rule out treatable causes of low energy, don't you think?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 21, 2012)

Polly said:


> I put up with tiredness and aches for years, assuming it was just part of getting older, or even the effects of hormonal changes - which can get blamed for so much! Turns out that I had gradually become hypothyroid (low thyroid) and also anaemic. Medication for both of these conditions took a while to have effect, but now I feel SO much better, and am getting a lot more done each day.
> 
> I'm not saying other people's tiredness is for the same reasons, but we all owe it to ourselves to have a check up to rule out treatable causes of low energy, don't you think?



I agree Polly.  There may be many underlying reasons for feeling tired, including poor diet, over-medication,  or even depression related.  We must remember than many younger people also complain of chronic fatigue syndrome, etc., so it's not just the seniors.


----------



## Bill.K (Mar 21, 2012)

Just a quick question Pollu, how did you determine what is normal and what is not? I sleep for seven and a half hours every night, and have some aches. Was it just an overwhelming amount? I have a cup of coffee each morning and feel fine but by night I'm exhausted.


----------



## ccohoe (Mar 22, 2012)

After i first moved into my new residence is started feeling very tired all the time. I thought it was because of the move and getting used to all the new things. It turned out i had mild depression. It never hurts to talk to a doctor!


----------

